# Soft shell turtles



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if these things are good to eat. And if so do ya know of a recipe.thankx in advance.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

if you google 
soft shell turtle recipes
up come a number of sites & some even suggest that they are the best eating turtle.

i have never prepared turtle, but used to love ordering turtle soup in restaurants (haven't seen it on a menu in yrs, especially here in PA) -- but when my son was younger, his favorite animal was turtles, when he realized i ate turtle in soup he looked at me with the saddest eyes & in almost complete disbelief that i could do such a thing -- haven't touched it since....not preaching here, i'm not eco-crazy, it was simply a choice i made...i still remember how good that soup was.

so as long as its legal to keep em and eat em...good luck with your recipe search...let me know how it comes out...maybe i will be able to taste it again vicariously!


----------

